
Do you insure your hands? - chasd00
I dislocated the last knuckle of my middle finger on my left hand yesterday. I set my finger as soon as I saw it and then went straight to ice. Today, while sore and swollen, I&#x27;m able to type at about 80% my normal rate. It got me to thinking,  a couple broken fingers is a minor injury but devastating to a person who pays the mortgage with finger dancing on a keyboard. Do any of you carry extra insurance on your hands? Is that even a thing?
======
quickthrower2
Another "insurance" is to get high up enough in a company that you are doling
out architecture advice and mostly attending meetings. You could pair program
where you simply talk and the other person does the typing. For emails use a
voice recognition system.

------
ksaj
I remember those weird and probably useless insurance plans they gave us to
scare money out of our parents when I was a child. They included such
calamities as "losing one thumb, middle finger, and maiming the pinky." \--
okay not that bad, but what they covered was so extremely specific and
unlikely that if you actually did manage to seriously hurt yourself, it was
obvious you'd have to hurt yourself even more to get any money from it.

So, no my hands aren't insured outside of whatever my insurance covers for
unspecific injuries that keep me from work. And given what they tried to sell
when I was a kid, I wouldn't be too inclined to buy into such insurance.

------
gtsteve
I have an illness/accident insurance policy that I got with my life insurance
policy after I bought my house. I'm more concerned about stuff like getting
cancer or some other long term disease that could stop me from working for an
amount of time, but I checked just now and the loss of use of a hand would be
a significant six-figure payout.

So, I didn't realise it but I do. If you're the sole breadwinner (or in my
case, the 70-80% breadwinner), I think it is very worthwhile having cover like
this.

------
psv1
Unfortunate accidents aside, there is also the constant battle with RSI. I'm
still in my 20s and already I have to make sure that I stretch my wrists,
switch between left- and right-hand mouse use, take frequent breaks and so on.

------
romanovcode
> Is that even a thing?

Yeah, it's a personal work-disability insurance. It is very expensive. But if
you lose your hands as a programmer, for example, you will get paid your
salary for the rest of your life.

------
codingdave
Short term and long term disability insurance is a thing. And it is fairly
standard as part of the insurance benefits that most companies offer their
employees.

------
2rsf
as part of my work's disability insurance, just note that a couple of broken
fingers are not something devastating for most developers.

